

Functional Programming for the Web. Lean by solving practical problems - codecurve
https://leanpub.com/purescript/read

======
codecurve
Would be interested to hear what a seasoned Haskell programmer made of
Purescript and this book. To me, it looks like a fairly seamless transition,
but I'm a long way from an expert.

------
codygman
This book is pragmatic, fun, and thorough. It also provides a nice
introduction for people new to thinking in a functional way and applying it to
the real world.

